# Colnago 2010



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Best In Show !


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Oh my gosh, that LX paint scheme is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

A couple more


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

My Personal favorite


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great stuff - thanks for posting!


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

*Very Nice*

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Mulowe said:


> My Personal favorite


Funny. That's the one bike at the booth that I didn't like. The red seemed a little weird to me. I thought it looked cheap. However the red on the Ace that was to your left of where you were standing was stunning.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Mulowe said:


> My Personal favorite


Nice. That's a good angle. The top tube looks good.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

T-shirt said:


> Oh my gosh, that LX paint scheme is gorgeous!!!!


If I didn't already own a C50 in ST01, I would be getting it in that LX color. I believe it is LX11.

AM00 is about the only other scheme I like, with PR82 on the Master being a given. The flight in FLRD looks nice too, but it bugs me that it only comes in 3 sizes, S, M, L, and I cannot figure out the sizing for the life of me. Probably a good thing because a Flight frame isn't in the budget.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

The Colnago second from top, with the airbrushed rider - my ten year old C 40 has almost the exact same paint job


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

Mulowe said:


> A couple more


I like how those Sram Red Calipers have been done in white. Cool.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Professor funk said:


> I like how those Sram Red Calipers have been done in white. Cool.


I believe they're made by Tektro, not SRAM.
But the effect is wonderful!


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> I believe they're made by Tektro, not SRAM.
> But the effect is wonderful!


Oh, yeah. Thanks for that. I just compared them to my calipers and though very similar, there are some subtle differences. I noticed the Sram Red levers and that's why I assumed they were the Sram calipers.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Professor funk said:


> Oh, yeah. Thanks for that. I just compared them to my calipers and though very similar, there are some subtle differences. I noticed the Sram Red levers and that's why I assumed they were the Sram calipers.


Tektro, the #1 go-to choice in off-brand brake parts!


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

are those new colnogos designed in italy or are they frames that have colnago stickers on them? 

in other words, who is doing the geometry?


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

BikeNerd2453 said:


> Tektro, the #1 go-to choice in off-brand brake parts!


:thumbsup: 
Indeed, and they do look excellent in white on that particular bike. I won't be swapping them for the ones on my bike, though.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

r_mutt said:


> are those new colnogos designed in italy or are they frames that have colnago stickers on them?
> 
> in other words, who is doing the geometry?



ALL Colnago bikes are designed in Italy.
Some models are made in taiwan, like the CLX and CX-1, and some models are made in Italy, like the EPS e C-50. But all are designed at the Colnago headquarters...


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

alex0220 said:


> ALL Colnago bikes are designed in Italy.
> Some models are made in taiwan, like the CLX and CX-1, and some models are made in Italy, like the EPS e C-50. But all are designed at the Colnago headquarters...


:thumbsup: 

Yes, Colnago designs are exclusive to Colnago, unlike some other frames that vary wildly in price depending on whose name has been stickered onto them. There are many reasons to love Colnago. This is just one of them.


----------

